# My Beautiful Big Red Boy Tucker



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tucker was so beautiful! I am so sorry for your loss but happy that your memories are helping you through this time. Play hard at the bridge Tucker!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. You've written a beautiful, love filled tribute to your big red sweetheart. Godspeed sweet boy. And hugs to you.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

oh, I am so sorry. RIP beautiful boy, keep an eye on your momma.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tucker sounds as if he was a very special boy to have changed and enriched your life in so many ways. My sincere condolances to you and hubby at this sad time.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful memorial to your big red dog. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope your wonderful memories of Tucker will sustain you through this difficult time.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to the life and love you both shared. My deepest sympathy to you and your family. May your beautiful memories provide you comfort during these sad days ahead. (((HUGS))


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I AM SO VERY SORRY. I COME TO HATE THAT DISEASE MORE EVERY DAY. I DON'T KNOW HOW I COULD HATE IT MORE TODAY THAN YESTERDAY, BUT I DO. IT TOOK MY KayCee LAST MAY 25.

I KNOW YOU ARE GOING TO MISS YOUR BIG RED GUY. BUT HE WILL FOREVER LIVE IN YOUR HEART.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for you loss. Your tribute to your handsome, wonderful boy was beautifully written and very moving.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. But it sounds like, from your wonderful tribute that you will be able to remember and enjoy the good times and cherish them, and that will get you through this rough patch, I promise.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gosh Im so sorry....
What a well-lived, well-loved life...


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your handsome boy. What a beautiful tribute to Tucker.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers - I have made myself physically ill the last couple of days. I know it will get better - it just hurts like hell.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I think everyone of us feels great sorrow when that dreaded disease takes one of our little furbabies, regardless of who's furbaby it was.

They sure deserve better.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Big Red Boy. He sounds like he was one hell of great dog and I know he is watching out for you and your family. May all your memories and the love you shared bring you comfort in the following days.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of you're Big Red Boy. 
RIP sweet Tucker!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I have a Tucker too. It sounds like he had a great 13 years. I know how hard it can be when they mean so much to you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sorry - so sorry. There's nothing more to be said - I'm so sorry.


----------



## Nan (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Our dogs mean so much to us and we feel their loss so greatly. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

What a lovely tribute to your big red boy. It sounds as though you and Tucker made the most of your time together.... what could be better then that.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

We lost our red boy to cancer 19 days ago and I don't know if the tears are falling again for you or for myself or for both of us. I'm so sorry for your loss and I wish you the very best in the coming days and weeks. 

Godspeed Tucker


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tucker, and sad that you could not have had more time with him - but i guess if we were granted more time, it would never be enough.

I know it hurts like hell (have lost 4), and i also think that hurt never goes away - we just get a little better at coping and dealing with it. You have 12+ years of memories of your Big Red Boy and those memories will be locked away safe in your heart, until you are able to bring them out and remember all the good times.

I am sure that Tucker has already made new friends.

Run free from pain, play hard and sleep softly Tucker


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lovely tribute to a beautiful red. Hold his memories close til you meet again.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Tucker, he was well loved and lived a wonderful life with you.

Rest In Peace Tucker


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I have a special place in my heart for those Red Boys too. I know exactly what you are going through. I immersed my self in everything Sam to get through my days. Days became weeks and weeks a month and I realized I hadn't cried for a day. Progress. I started a journal, created a collage, gave him a dedicated spot on our Mantel where I keep his ashes, and created the scrapblog below in my signature. It's been just over 2 years and I still tear up on ocassion, like now, but with a smile. Have your tears, they're beneficial, and your boy earned them.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your and your family's loss. 

R.I.P. Tucker, gorgeous boy.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to read about Tucker's passing. I knew it was coming from your earlier posts, but somehow it still surprised me this morning when I saw it. I was so hoping you would have longer with your sweet boy. Lots of hugs and prayers for you and your family during this difficult time. If I can do anything, let me know!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a beautiful tribute to Tucker!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

You were all enriched and blessed for having one another in your lives. Always remember you'll have a Red Boy looking out over you until it's time to meet again.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss, i lost my big man saxon just 2 days ago so i know what you are going through, 
best wishes to you and your family


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes. It's nice to know that I am not alone. I think yesterday (sunday) was the first day that I didn't cry all day. Again, thank you all for your kind words and prayers. It reall means a lot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riddle*

*Riddle:*
I'm here if you ever need to talk. Tucker is free and in no pain and will see you at the Rainbow Bridge. My Mimi, Munchkin and Gizmo will show him around.

*Sasha's Mom:*
How is Sasha doing? So very sorry about Saxon. Just remember I'm around if you need to talk.


----------



## mandy01 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure you miss Tucker. We lost our Kasey to lymphoma about 4 1/2 yrs ago. He was not even 8 yrs old. At the end, we knew he was going to feel so much better at the bridge than here. Our girls (who are under 9 yrs) both talk about how Kasey is running around chasing tennis balls in heaven. That vision keeps all of us at peace, even when the tears still occasionally come. Our Mandy is now almost 14 yrs and we know it will not be long b/4 she joins Kasey, Tucker, and others at the bridge. She has lived a good long life and we have been blessed to have her with us. I'm sure you feel the same about Tucker - he sounds like a wonderful boy! Take care.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I'm sorry that it has taken me so long to write, but I just don't get on here too much anymore (too much work to do!). I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Tucker. He was such a beautiful pupper. Your tribute to him was wonderful. Give extra attention to Tanner, as I know he is struggling with this loss too. Concentrate on the good times and will be filled with all the happy memories you enjoyed together.
Rest in peace sweet Tucker.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your big red boy. It sounds like he was such an absolute love. Rest in peace sweet Tucker.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

My prayers go out to you and your family.
RIP Tucker, no more pain.
I know how you feel and the pain you go through. I also lost my GR "Beau" about 3 months ago. Beau was my precious golden boy.


----------



## Champysmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Wonderful story! Your words resonated throughout all of our hearts. We know what you are going through and we will love sweet Tucker forever. God Bless you and your big beautiful boy!


----------

